# Pygmy Goat Syndrome



## Tracey (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a Pygmy Goat wether who is just over a year old (Dudley). He has a skin condition that we just can’t clear up. He gets itchy areas on his body. Mainly heels, around his bum, belly and chest. They are dry crusty areas but do get sore eventually. Dudley has been under the vet since Oct last year but nothing we try clears this up. It responds to steroid injections but only short term. He is currently on steroid pills and zinc but they don’t seem to be doing anything. He is getting gradually worse again. Both myself and the my vet have trawled the internet for information and he has spoken to every goat expert vet we can find. They only thing anyone can come up with is pygmy goat syndrome. Has anyone heard of this? Has anyone had the same experience? Any help would be appreciated so much. My little man is happy enough in himself until the itching gets to much.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I assume that the vet did a skin scraping to check for mites and culture for possible staph. -The areas you mention I would have guessed mites.

Is he lice free?
Does he have loose goat minerals out free choice?
What kind of bedding? Is he on pasture?
Do you copper bolus? How about BoSe?


----------



## Tracey (Jun 12, 2012)

We have 4 goats and back in Oct last year they did have mites. All were treated. Dudley has had skin scrappings which showed no mites present but some infection. He had a course of antibiotics for that. We use a pour on treatment for lice roughly every 3 weeks now.
They have a mineral block available at all times and I have just started adding loose minerals to their feed. They have a grassy field but very rarely graze preferring hay. They have wood shavings as bedding. No I have never cooper bolused. Sorry not sure what BoSe is.
Thanks.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

The NPGA magazine had an article about this several years ago and they had a "formula" they suggested to use, I don't remeber what all was in it for sure but know it was, a tube of diaper rash ointment, a tube of femine hygene(for yeast infections) and betedine mixed together. I want to say there was something else in there. I don't know if you could find the info on their website or not. I have years of back issues but no time to go dig them out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Good that you added loose minerals to the diet. Goats cant consume enough of the block to get the needed amounts. 

BoSe (RX) is injectable Selenium a mineral that is in goat feed but is deficient in some areas of the US/world. 
Some goats need more selenium and copper then minerals and feed provide but since you just added the loose minerals I would give that a few months to see if it helps improvement. You can find a map that has mineral levels and if your area is really low maybe go ahead and also give the supliments.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have 4 wethers, 2 of which are pygmy mix.....my guys are strickly pets.....my 2 mixes have had skin issues since they were little, they are now approaching 5yrs........I copper bolus 2-3 times a year, I have them on Right Now/Onyx Minerals, I buy very good quality hay and they have browse......I to have treated for mites, lice, worms.....I have given zinc and Vit C....my vet won't give me BoSe for them, he doesn't think they need it, so I have tried the Sel/Vit E gel........this winter I added wheat germ oil to their little bit of grain they get......now mine do not sound as bad as yours....my black boy gets the worse dandruff ever......week before last I started them on Kelp, I ordered it from Hoeggers..to early to tell, but they love it! I top dress their grain with it. I feel your pain....my guys get itchy at times, but nothing that bothers them as much as it does me! I have been told that skin conditions are related to the immune system, I don't know what else I can do to up my guys immune system.........I also just ordered Nu-Stock which is also a skin lotion, it has sulfur in it.....I rubbed it into their worst dry itchy areas......there is also something called Witches's Brew for Camelids.... http://www.alpacas.com/AlpacaLibrary/Al ... blems.aspx .....I have not ordered it or tried making my own, but it will be next on my list!!! One thing to think about, if it is a zinc def....I know you can rub a zinc oxide cream into those areas also.....I have tried that also with no luck One more thing...I had a large breeder from the south tell me to give my boys a mineral injection which is called Min Max, I believe.....it is an RX from vet......I have been considering talking to my vet about it.
If you find a miracle cure, please share as I will to!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

My Ranchway goat minerals say "Do not feed to sheep or pygmy goats" underlined in capital letters. Because of the copper in them. They recommend using sheep minerals for pygmies. I blew this off until just lately. But I have a friend who has recently lost a pygmy buck and is fighting for a second one this year because of copper poisoning, she finally figured out. I have become really paranoid about this since then, and I sure wouldn't copper bolus any pygmy goat. You cannot detect copper poisoning until it is very late, and possibly impossible to fix.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a good old thread to read regarding copper... it also talks about pygmys.... viewtopic.php?f=19&t=4783


----------



## Tracey (Jun 12, 2012)

I have managed to get the NPGA mag to send me an article but it did not include any ‘formula’. I am now going to give them free minerals and trust them to take what they need! I am also going to talk to my vet and see what he thinks about trying blood tests.
I want to thank lissablack for the kind offer by PM. Only problem is I live in the UK. I will keep posting any progress.


----------



## HLockerty (Mar 6, 2014)

Having the same trouble. Steroids no longer working; really frustrated and unsure what to do.......any solutions out there....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do a consultation with Kat at Fir Meadow and try the herbal route.


----------



## HLockerty (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks. I'm based in the Uk so not sure if possible? I'm going to try an aloe Vera gel with tea tree in to see if this helps soothes the sores.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She does phone and Skype consultations.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have two nigis that have similar issues. We do zinpro, copper boluses, loose minerals & kelp. They are still a little flaky but tent to only have issues arouns their eyes (bald rngs that get crusty) and occasionally (spring and fall, a few other crusty patches). I have found that using nustock / antifungal / tea tree oil on a rotating basis (applying one every day) to the small issue spots, alleviates the issue. I believe it is sometimes a fungus and sometimes a pest or infection...their skin is just weak and can't fight things off...this covers all the bases and keeps any real bad flare ups from happening. I also dust regularly with python dust and spritz with a fungicide in warm wet weather... Their fur is so sleek and shiny from all the minerals, lol. Their trouble spots are where hay gets in their eyes/nose and where they get surface irritation from lying down...so it's probably an allergy that succumbs to a secondary infection or fungus. Keep in mind antibiotics do NOT help fungus...they actually kill the organisms that fight fungus and vis versa...this is why I alternate what I apply... sounds like the 3-in-1 cream is trying to achieve the same thing. You should thus be abel to use any formulation that works on fungus, antibiotic properties, and nourishes the skin...


----------



## remusoffice (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes we have a goat with pgymy goat syndrome - sore itchy scabby skin which start as little postules We just try to manage it as everything works for a short while and the stops being effective


----------

